

What I learned in selling my company for $100 million - larrys
http://money.cnn.com/2011/01/03/technology/chilisoft_100_million/index.htm

======
bazookaBen
broken link to his allegedly new "search" startup

<http://www.jawaya.com/>

of course, the article was dated Jan 2011

~~~
presty
it's not about a "new search startup"

this happened during the dot-com

